# one month on



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

its one month today since Cody passed away.
there is a piece of my heart gone that has left a huge hole.
i dont cry every day anymore.
i never thought the passing of a dog would effect me like this
i miss him so much.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know how you feel! You never get over them; & never want to. There special little creatures. I've always found myself asking what if? Could I have done something different? & crazy questions like this, but there is just no way to justify everything that happens in our lives. I have to learn to accept that it is what it is & that's really hard to do, at least for me any way.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I also know how you feel,it's like one of the family has gone "HUGS"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Amanda.  My heart goes out to you, hun. I totally understand how you feel, our fur babies are family. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Amanda. I think it's harder with the babies. They had a whole life ahead of them. Somehow it's a tiny bit easier when they are old and they have lived long, full lives. Even though his life was short - he had the most amazing family to love him and for that he was so blessed.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I can imagine what you've been going through. I lost my heart dog (a Golden retriever) to Addison's disease several years ago, and I've never gotten over it. I've recently been able to sit her pictures around without crying, but I still can't bring myself to watch her videos. 

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Amanda, am so sorry doll!
Cant believe it's been a month already!
You will never stop missing him, but one day you will be able to think of him and smile.

I agree with Tracy, it's so no fair he was so young, but he couldnt have asked for a better mammy than you and he loved you as much as you loved him am sure. 
He will always be a part of you too. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

(((((Amanda))))) I am so sorry and I understand where you are coming from. I still miss my sweet Roxy, "my heart dog"


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi amanda im so sorry for your loss ive lost pets that were 16 and 17 years ive missed them since the days they passed and today too but the days get a little easier and easier till i have only the sweetest memories then i smile as i think of them hope you feel brighter days soon your friend sheila


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thank you all so much for the kind words


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was a very special little guy. 
Thinking of you today!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Amanda, Hugs, so sorry.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Amanda, I am so very, very sorry..There are just no words I can say to lift you up, just know I am thinking of you. Blessings, Deb


----------

